# Canyon- Die Augenwischerei mit den Nebenkosten?



## Tomorrow1 (28. Juni 2013)

Was mir bei Canyon ein wenig aufstößt, ist die Marketing-Preis-Augenwischerei mit den Nebenkosten:  Ein Karton (CANYON BIKEGUARD) kostet 17 Euro. Portokosten 20 Euro. D.h. das knapp 40 Euro zunächst nirgends auftauchen. Aus einem Bike mit der wichtigen Preis-Grenze von 999 Euro wird mal eben fluchs 1040.- Euro bei Vertragsabschluß.

Ich bin mir sicher, das die Kartons im Einkauf für Canyon max. 3-5 Euro kosten. Der Rahmenvertrag mit DHL oder UPS kostet pro Karton-Versand max. 7-10 Euro.

Muss das alles so sein Canyon?


----------



## DerMuckel (28. Juni 2013)

Naja, dass es bei einem Versender zu Versandkosten kommt, finde ich nicht sonderlich überraschend. Oder ist das bei den Anderen anders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterJD (28. Juni 2013)

Es soll ja auch Leute geben die ihr Rad abholen...


----------



## corra (28. Juni 2013)

also wenn ich die 900 km hin und rückweg fahren muss um ein bike abzuholen bin ich froh über 40 euro versandkosten


----------



## tequesta (28. Juni 2013)

Schreib denen mal einen Brief, die freuen sich bestimmt über so viel konstruktive Kritik. Vergiss nicht zu erwähnen, dass die bikes im Einkauf auch viel günstiger sind...


----------



## kaktusflo (28. Juni 2013)

Dann kauf doch beim Händler vor Ort. Aber stimmt ja, der kann keine Internet-Preise bieten und würde bei einem vergleichbaren bike 1.200 ,-  kosten. Gibt ja auch noch andere bikes... würdest Du für lau arbeiten? .... was war noch gleich Dein Problem???


----------



## Tomorrow1 (28. Juni 2013)

Muss es gleich persönlich werden? Bitte sachlich bleiben. Zu den Fakten:

1. Radon verlangt nur für den Versand 20 Euro. Für den Karton nix.

2. Fahrrad.de verlangt nur für den Versand 20 Euro. Für den Karton nix.

Wüsste daher gerne, mit welchem "Mehrwert" es Canyon als berechtigt ansieht, für den Karton extra 17 Euro zu verlangen. Nur weil eine nette Wortschöpfung kreiert wurde? (CANYON BIKEGUARD)

3. Zur Vergleichbarkeit: Bulls Copperhead 3 (999.-) vs. Grand Canyon AL 6.0. (1040.-)
Beim Bulls bekomme ich kleinen Preisnachlass und habe den Service vor Ort.


----------



## sirios (28. Juni 2013)

Herrjemine 17! Manche Sachverhalte muss man akzeptieren oder man lässt es bleiben. DU musst entscheiden ob es dir das Wert ist.

Das Thema hier ist ganz oben auf meiner Liste der unnötigsten Diskussionthemen


----------



## molow (28. Juni 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> herrjemine 17! Manche sachverhalte muss man akzeptieren oder man lässt es bleiben. Du musst entscheiden ob es dir das wert ist.
> 
> Das thema hier ist ganz oben auf meiner liste der unnötigsten diskussionthemen




true!!


----------



## Deleted176859 (28. Juni 2013)

So, ich hol mir jetzt noch ein Pilsner....wird vielleicht noch interessant hier........mit den Nackten....ähhh Fakten....


----------



## Pizzaplanet (28. Juni 2013)

Mir ist gerade auch was aufgestoßen.... könnte aber auch am Essen liegen ;-)

Wer sich über Versandkosten bei versendern aufregt dem geht's einfach zu gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomorrow1 (28. Juni 2013)

Die Herrschaften sirios, molow, klitschbeen legen eine Selbstgerechtigkeit an den Tag- völlig deplazierend. Werden hier immer neue Mitglieder gleich "angemacht" und ins lächerliche gezogen? Ist das so der allgemeine Stil? Bin sehr beeindruckt. Ich habe lediglich eine sachliche, konstruktive Frage/Kritik geäußert.


----------



## sirios (28. Juni 2013)

Sachliche Kritik? Ich werd morgen zum Bäcker gehen und ihn darum bitten mir zu erklären warum die Semmel bei ihm 7 Cent mehr kostet als im Rewe. Und wehe er zeigt mir nicht genau seine Kalkulation ...

Darüber hinaus zwingt dich ja auch niemand bei Canyon zu kaufen. Wir leben ja in einem freien Land wo man den Versender noch selbst aussuchen kann .


----------



## Tomorrow1 (28. Juni 2013)

Außer Canyon, welche weitere Bike-Firma verlangt extra Geld für den Karton? Bitte um weitere Beispiele...


----------



## sirios (28. Juni 2013)

Rose! Siehe Anhang.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (28. Juni 2013)

Falsch. Bei Rose sind die Kartonkosten gleichzeitig Versandkosten. (Und diese sind 5.- niedriger als bei Canyon)


----------



## kaktusflo (29. Juni 2013)

Dann kauf Dein bike einfach wo anders! Hast selber ja schon Alternativen genannt. Wo ist den das Problem? 

Neues Mitglied im Forum: Wer normale Fragen stellt oder bei Problemen Hilfe benötigt, der bekommt auch die passende Unterstützung! (Meine Erfahrung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

Popcorn ð


----------



## mitch13 (29. Juni 2013)

Viel Spaß mit dem Bulls!!!


----------



## Deleted176859 (29. Juni 2013)

Das wird doch wohl nicht Günter Wallraff sein der Undercover in einem neuen Fall ermittelt...???...


----------



## j.wayne (29. Juni 2013)

ach wie schön das macht das Nachts arbeiten doch so schön. Selten so gelacht was manche für Probleme haben. Wenn das meine ganzen Probleme waren würde ich mich von und zu nennen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9001 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Danke, für die konstruktiven und vorallem sehr sachlichen Beiträge. 

Zwischenfazit: Canyon scheint das einzige Unternehmen in der Branche zu sein, das sich neben Versandkosten den Karton  e x t r a  zusätzlich versilbern lässt.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2013)

@Tomorrow1

Dann regt es Dich sicherlich noch viel mehr auf dass es an Deinem Auto ganz viele Teile gibt, die in der Herstellung so um die 10 - 20â¬ kosten und Dir am Tresen fÃ¼r 300 -450â¬ oder noch mehr verkauft werden. Dabei hat der Hersteller bei den 10-20â¬ auch schon was verdient ;-)

Es gibt sogar noch krassere Beispiele....

Wenn Du mal selbst in die Gelegenheit kommen solltest Kalkulationen durchzufÃ¼hren zu mÃ¼ssen oder dÃ¼rfen ( insbesondere fÃ¼r hohe StÃ¼ckzahlen ), dann wirst Du sehr schnell merken, dass es manchmal sogar auf Stellen hinterm Komma ankommt ;-)

Sei doch froh Ã¼ber die Kostentransparenz. Der Kunde weiÃ ganz klar mit was er zu rechnen hat.


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juni 2013)

... ein anderer aspekt: 
bei canyon wird jedes rad fertig zusammengebaut u. mindestens eine kleine runde durch die halle / über den hof gerollt. 
bei abholung war's das, bei versand wird das rad wieder teilzerlegt, mit schutzfolien versehen und eingepackt. das kostet
auch zeit = geld, von daher finde ich die knappen 40 ökken bei versand jetzt nicht so übertrieben....


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

Warum kann Canyon die 36,50 Euro verlangen?

Ganz einfach:

Weil sie die dicksten Eier haben!


So, ich brauch jetzt ein Bier zu den Popcorn! Bringt einer eins mit vom Kühlschrank!?


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

"Weil sie die dicken Eier haben!" Danke für den sachlichen Beitrag. 

Nun, die Versandkosten sind für mich plausibel. Die Kartonkosten absolut nicht. Alle anderen machen es ja auch nicht. Gerade deswegen fällt es ja negativ auf.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ Tshikey Das Argument sticht nicht wirklich- im Gegenteil: Die anderen Hersteller testen und verpacken es, bevor es zum Einzelhändler geht. Der Enzelhändler baut es auf und testet es auch. So gesehen fallen sogar mehr Arbeitskosten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2013)

Genau, die haben nämlich sowas hier   !


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ sirios Danke für deinen sachlichen Beitrag.

Hast Du die Genehmigung/Bildrechte von Storck eingeholt, bevor Du das Produkt hier postest? Die freuen sich sicherlich ihr Produkt in einem sexistischen Kontext zu sehen....


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich das Versandsystem "Canyon" richtig verstanden habe, wird der Bikeguard als Mehrwegverpackung angesehen. Damit soll dann Dein Bike immer richtig und sicher verpackt versendet werden. Der Preis ist wahrscheinlich extra so angesetzt, das er nicht gleich entsorgt wird. Er soll ja einen Wert darstellen, den man nicht gleich verwirft. 
Klar, nicht jeder hat den Platz, den Karton bis zur Wartung oder Rekla aufzuheben. Aber das ist (wahrscheinlich) die Idee dahinter!?!


----------



## dime75 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich verstehs nicht, 900km fÃ¼r ein gutes Bike fahren ist zu viel, den Versand /Karton bezahlen ist zu viel, was willst du eigentlich? Ach ja ein Bike fÃ¼r 999â¬, dann kauf dir das Bulls und stecke jeden Monat 100-200â¬ in das selbige. Damit hast du dann sicher richtig viel Geld gespart!!!uuuund du hast dann rrichtig viel Spass mit dem Ding. 
Schon mal dran gedacht, das so ein sch...Ã Karton in der Herstellung auch Geld kostet?
Ich bin der Meinung, das der Preis fÃ¼r den BIKEGUARD absolut in Ordnung ist, da man den auch immer wieder benutzen kann, sollte man doch mal sein geliebtes SchÃ¤tzchen ein schicken mÃ¼ssen. Und man soll es nicht glauben, aber genau dafÃ¼r ist der auch gemacht....und wenn du jetzt den Namen des Kartons noch Ã¼bersetzt, dann weiÃt du vlt auch wie das Ding zu seinem Namen kam, oder hÃ¤tte Canyon jetzt das auf deutsch drauf schreiben sollen, da es ja ne deutsche Firma ist? Dann hieÃe das Ding nÃ¤mlich FahrradbeschÃ¼tzer...ja und das hat dann mal richtig Stil. Und Canyon hieÃe dann halt Schlucht...


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich seh keinen Mehrwert, weil keiner da ist. Es ist ein reiner Marketing-Gag von Canyon um durch die Hintertür Geld einzutreiben. Radon machts doch auch nicht. Beim Händler vor Ort bekomme ich den Karton gratis dazu-vermutlich ist sogar froh, wenn er ihn los wird. Finde es schon interessant, wie in der allg. Canyon-Manie nichts hinterfragt wird: "Das Imperium macht und dann wirds schon richtig sein". Wie die Lemmlinge....


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ dime75 Bleib sachlich und mäßige Dich im Ton. Du verdrehst mir die Worte im Mund und stellt meine Aussagen bewusst falsch dar. Ich sagte bereits, das die Versandkosten plausibel erscheinen. Es geht mir nur um den Karton. Kein anderes Unternehmen in der Branche verlangt für einen Karton Geld. Und weil kein anderes das tut, ist es absolut richtig, wenn es Canyon tut. Das nenne ich Logik...


----------



## dime75 (29. Juni 2013)

Dann kauf dir halt ein Radon und dann hats Ruhe.
 Du MUSST dir kein Canyon kaufen, es zwinkt dich doch keiner und somit sparst du dir auch den Kartonpreis!!!


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Wie die Lemmlinge....



Besser:

Wie die Canlinge!

Sorry, der musste sein


----------



## ASQ (29. Juni 2013)

AALLLSOOO... extra Fett schreib

Wenn man beachtet , was zusätzlich noch alles Drin ist^^


Torque Schlüssel mit mittlerweile sogar Bitsatz (5 Stk)
Die Geile Mappe was mittlerweile drin ist für die Unterlagen.
Eine Tasche für die Anleitungen und Kleinteile.
Eine Dämpferpumpe (war sogar bei mein Flashzone dabei obwohl ich da niggs mit Luft habe).
Ein Handbuch.
Also da kann man absolut nicht Meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jlos (29. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich müssten sich die Versender auf einen Kartonpreis von 50 Euro einigen. Dann ist es für jeden Kunden gleich.


----------



## Trailhunter72 (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Es ist ein reiner Marketing-Gag von Canyon um durch die Hintertür Geld einzutreiben. Radon machts doch auch nicht.
> 
> Beim Händler vor Ort bekomme ich den Karton gratis dazu-vermutlich ist sogar froh, wenn er ihn los wird.
> 
> Finde es schon interessant, wie in der allg. Canyon-Manie nichts hinterfragt wird: "Das Imperium macht und dann wirds schon richtig sein". Wie die Lemmlinge....



Anfangs fand ich die Diskussion ja noch amüsant, doch langsam nervt's.
Wobei das jetzt nicht persönlich gegen dich gemünzt ist.

Selbst wenn der Karton-Preis nur Geldeintreiberei von Canyon ist, hast du die ja die Wahl, bei einem anderen Händler / Versänder zu kaufen.
Wenn dir die 17 zuviel sind, dann mach das!
Sagst du dir:" finde ich zwar blöd, aber 17 sind jetzt auch nicht die Welt" - dann kauf bei Canyon!
So einfach ist das - statt hier endlos zu diskutieren.

Vom Händler vor Ort habe ich beim Bikekauf noch nie einen Karton bekommen - wozu auch?

. . .  Lemminge?
Damit hat das nichts zu tun.
Es gibt halt Leute, die wollen genau das eine spezielle Bike und das ist halt von Canyon und Canyon nimmt zusätzlicher 17 für den Karton.
Dann sagt man sich eben - 17 verkrafte ich finanziell und dann wird das Bike bei Canyon gekauft.

Es wird dir auch niemand übel nehmen, wenn du aus Protest, ein anderes Bike bei einem anderen Versender / Händler kaufst.
Aber lasst uns doch die Diskussion beenden - du hast deine Meinung über die 17 und viele User empfinden die 17 halt als nicht so unangemessen.

Danke und Ende


----------



## dime75 (29. Juni 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> AALLLSOOO... extra Fett schreib
> 
> Wenn man beachtet , was zusätzlich noch alles Drin ist^^
> 
> ...


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

1. Ich wäre dafür, das pauschal 15.- bei Allen für Versandkosten anfallen würden. Und für Karton nix- egal was drin. Ist ja bei den anderen auch drin.

2. Wäre ich dafür, das die Endpreise bei den Bikepreisen angegeben werden muß. D.h. 999.- sind am Ende auch 999.- und keine 1040.-. Wie beim Flugticket-Kauf. 
Ich bin mir zu 1000% sicher, das Canyon niemals das Bike zu 1040.- anpreisen würde, sondern sofort die 40.- unter den Tisch fallen lassen würde....


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juni 2013)

@*Tomorrow1,  *du scheinst dich jetzt mit gewalt darauf einzustellen, überall zu kontern, selbst wenn angebrachte (richtige?) argumente aufgeführt werden, da will nun selbst jemand wie ich zum popkorn greifen! 

geh doch mal bitte zu deinem zeg-händler (bulls) u. frage ihn, ob und bei welchen marken er diese "nur" zusammensteckt u. bei welchen er den erst-aufbau machen muss. und dann schau mal auf den preis - das musst du als kunde schließlich mitbezahlen, kannst es daher mit einem versenderbike nicht wirklich direkt vergleichen.

wie dime75 schon schrieb, ist der karton von canyon eine mehrwegverpackung, daher auch stabiler und geringfügig größer, damit auch der unbedarfte später sein rad da wieder hinein bekommt. ich habe bei mir unterm garagenspeicher (unbeheizt) seit 2 jahren ein canyon bike-guard stehen u. einen billig-karton vom radhändler in welchem ich ein rad eingelagert habe. sollte ich einmal in die verlegenheit kommen mein canyon einschicken zu müssen, ist es für mich keine frage in welchen karton ich ein bike für über 2000,- euro stecken werde!

wir haben hier 3 canyon, eines direkt in koblenz abgeholt u. zweie schicken lassen, extra um diese kartons für den service- oder garantiefall zu haben. uns war's das wert - du kaufst dir sicher ein anderes bike oder schreibst uns hier noch ellenlange berichtigungen in ausdrucks- oder schreibweise, danke für die unterhaltung!


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ Trailhunter72 Wie waren Deine Worte: Es zwingt mich niemand Canyon zu kaufen? Wer zwingt Dich an dieser Diskussion teilzunehmen? 

Im Übrigen: Die Diskussion ist dann beendet, wenn ich es für richtig halte. Das ist mein Thread. Du kannst gerne Deinen eigenen eröffenen, indem Du z.B. die Forderung aufstellst, das Du gerne 100.- für einen Canyon Karton zahlen möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ Tshikey Der Karton von Radon ist auch Mehrweg und kostet nix.


----------



## dime75 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich werde jetzt gepfelgt mit MEINEM Bike im Matsch spielen und den Karton Karton sein lassen...
Das ist ja eh vergebene Liebesmüh...


----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

Jetzt macht mal das Copperhead nicht schlecht das leistet mir auch treue Dienste und zickt nicht rum, da ist das P/L Verhältnis echt auch gut 
 @TomOrrow
Ich versteh dich echt nicht...
Bei Radon kommen die Versandpreise auch noch drauf und die preisen ihre Bikes auch mit 999 oder 1999 an. Versandgebühren musst du überall mal noch einkalkulieren daher regst du dich hier künstlich auf...
Ich bin im Dezember um mir den Versand zu sparen und weil ich Canyon mal sehen wollte auch 500 Kilometer gefahren. Hab das Bike dann direkt mitgenommen, der Bikeguard war umsonst dabei aber wenn ich die Benzinkosten rechne war's nicht wirklich billiger.
Der Bikeguard ist echt stabil und wenn was ist wird das Bike da wieder reingepackt und zurückgeschickt - fertig!
Und glaub mir, wenn du richtig fährst werden die 17 nicht die einzigen Kosten bleiben die zusätzlich zum Bike auf dich zukommen und wenn dir das zu viel ist lass es gleich bleiben!
Reifen haben Abnutzung und Verschleiß, ne Gabel braucht nen Service, Kette, Ritzel etc, das summiert sich und kostet auch Geld...

Ich finde es immer traurig wenn Leute den besten Service und das beste Produkt wollen, aber kosten darf es natürlich nichts...
Wenn du dir ein neues Auto kaufst, dann zahlst du auch Überführungskosten oder holst es halt im Werk ab oder du lässt es und kaufst was Gebrauchtes!


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juni 2013)

o.k. - das wusste ich noch nicht - punkt für radon!


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ Micha382 Liest Du auch, was ich schreibe? Wer redet von den Versandkosten? Ich rede von extra Kartonkosten. Moment mal: Du hast den Bikeguard bei Canyon vor Ort gratis bekommen? Jetzt wirds dann komplett absurd.....


----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

Ich gehe jetzt extra für dich auf die Rechnung schauen aber ich sag jetzt mal ja hab ich. Und wenns dir nicht passt kauf bei Radon dann ist hier wenigstens wieder Ruhe ;-)
Aber bei Radon haben sie ganz andere Probleme...


----------



## ASQ (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> @ Micha382 Liest Du auch, was ich schreibe? Wer redet von den Versandkosten? Ich rede von extra Kartonkosten. Moment mal: Du hast den Bikeguard bei Canyon vor Ort gratis bekommen? Jetzt wirds dann komplett absurd.....



Ich glaube eher , das du nicht liest was andere schreiben, sondern versuchst zwanghaft deinen Frust durchzusetzen.
Reite weiter darauf herum das du für den Karton bezahlen mußt,, und mach dich damit weiterhin lächerlich im Forum,,,

Viel Spaß in "Deinem Thread"


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

"Das ist mein Sandförmchen, das geben ich nicht her!"

Also bitte, nicht trotzig werden!

Geh mal zum VW Händler und erklär ihm, das der Transport von einem Golf von Wolfsburg zum Händler inklusive verrichten keine 200 Euro kostet! 
Du kannst es ja dann auch selber in der VW Stadt abholen...


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Diese Glorifizierung von Canyon hat schon Züge wie bei Apple...nicht alles was Apple macht, ist auch gut. Und genauso ist es bei Canyon.


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

Ich bin etz raus!

Bin neue Runde einsauen im Wald.

Ich stelle noch ein Bier in den Kühlschrank, wenn ich dann später weiterlese...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Es geht mir nur um den Karton. Kein anderes Unternehmen in der Branche verlangt fÃ¼r einen Karton Geld. Und weil kein anderes das tut, ist es absolut richtig, wenn es Canyon tut. Das nenne ich Logik...



Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst dass Du bei anderen Herstellern irgendetwas geschenkt bekommst. Das wird auch dort zu  100% in den Preis einkalkuliert - nur merkst Du es nicht weil es an anderer Stelle eingespart wurde.

NIEMAND hat etwas zu verschenken - auch nicht Dein HÃ¤ndler vor Ort. So naiv kann man doch nicht sein.

Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Werbung: "Kostenlos telefonieren - fÃ¼r nur 19â¬ im Monat". Viele Leute haben das bis heute noch nicht verstanden....

Bei einem Autokauf zahlst Du fÃ¼r die ÃberfÃ¼hrung auch fast 1.000â¬. Da macht sich keiner Gedanken wie das zustande kommt bzw. kommen soll.


----------



## DerMuckel (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Diese Glorifizierung von Canyon hat schon Züge wie bei Apple...nicht alles was Apple macht, ist auch gut. Und genauso ist es bei Canyon.



Wo wurde denn Canyon glorifiziert  Den Leuten hier sind die 17 Euronen einfach nur egal. Wenn Du Dich von Canyon ungerecht behandelt fühlst, versuch halt, bei denen einen Gratiskarton rauszuquengeln. Wenn Du am Telefon die gleiche Hartnäckigkeit an den Tag legst, könnte es klappen.
Gruß,
Muckel


----------



## ASQ (29. Juni 2013)

...was macht er nur,, wenn er merkt , das gute reifen genauso viel kosten wie ein autoreifen ? ,,

So, hab auch kein Bock mehr auf Schwachfug,,, 

Go Ride


----------



## Toolkid (29. Juni 2013)

Nicht aufgeben Jungs. Jetzt wo es grad richtig lustig wird.

Frag doch mal bei Canyon nach, ob sie das Rad nicht in einem Radonkarton verschicken können. Der kostet schließlich nix extra.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Juni 2013)

Worum geht es hier eigentlich noch  der TE hat seinen Punkt gemacht; und sei es so, das hier andere Versender besser aufgestellt sind, sind es doch ganz andere Punkte, die den Ausschlag geben, ob man sich ein Radon, Canyon, Rose oder bei welchem Versender auch immer bestellt.
Wer sich für Canyon entscheidet, tut das sicherlich nicht trotz der Versandkosten, sondern weil er/sie von einem Bike überzeugt ist...ebenso gültig für andere Versender.
Jede Emotionalität, Sujektivität wird - in gewisser Weise berechtigt - vom TE mit der gleichen Emotionaliät und Subjektivität gekontert, aber mit stumpfer Pauschalität - siehe "Glorifizierungs-Zitat" macht man sich den eigenen Thread erst recht kaputt 

Mein Canyon Nerve AL 29 habe ich abgeholt, Entfernung rund 110 km einfach, den Karton würde ich da wiederverwendbar durchaus für Flugreisen gebrauchen. Auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert, sonst müsste man eben extra in die Tasche greifen und selbst günstige Angebote im Markt sind meines Wissens teurer. Habe da einen Test entweder in der WOMB oder MB im Kopf, vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit.

Ach so ja, bevor ich es vergesse, geiles Teil das Nerve AL 29


----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

----schlieslich gehts hier ja nicht ums biken
      sondern ums Karton-Surfen.


----------



## Hufi (29. Juni 2013)

@Tomorrow1
Was willst Du eigentlich? Es kann jede Firma selbständig entscheiden wieviel sie für Verpackung etc. verlangt. Das dies nicht beim Radpreis steht ist normal. Die Versandkosten sind bei jedem www-Händler am Schluss angezeigt. Was glaubst Du wäre los wenn der Kunde bestimmen darf was die Firma zu verlangen hat. Im übrigen wird das der Markt u. die Nachfrage selber regeln. Wenn es mehr von Dir werden und keiner mehr bei C kauft werden Sie wahrscheinlich umdenken und den Preis anpassen oder die Kartonkosten in den Radlpreis einrechnen. Das wird dann aber zu Lasten der Ausstattung gehen, denn irgendwo müssen die 40,-Euro herkommen. 
Für Dich ganz einfach aufbereitet heist das:
- Kauf das Rad vor Ort in Koblenz ohne Karton
- Kauf das Rad vor Ort in Koblenz mit Karton
- Kauf das Rad über Versand mit Karton
- Kauf bei der Konkurrenz
- lass es bleiben und ärgere dich weiter


----------



## DerMuckel (29. Juni 2013)

ASQ schrieb:


> ...was macht er nur,, wenn er merkt , das gute reifen genauso viel kosten wie ein autoreifen ? ,,
> 
> So, hab auch kein Bock mehr auf Schwachfug,,,
> 
> Go Ride



Aber bei den Reifen ist der Karton im Kaufpreis inklusive! Von daher alles im Lot


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juni 2013)

rad-karton bei rose 15,95
travel-save (rennrad) 29,95

bike-box bei yt zu 14,90


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2013)

Selbst bei Radon kostet der Rad-Karton 7,95 extra


----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

wenn du was zu canyon - bikes beizutragen hast ....bitteschön
deine rechthaberei zu kartonkosten ist einfach überflüssig....


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

@ Tshikey Falsch. Bei Rose sind Versandkosten gleich Kartonkosten in einem. Bei yt scheint es genauso zu sein wie Canyon:-((


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

kRoNiC schrieb:


> Selbst bei Radon kostet der Rad-Karton 7,95 extra



Wo steht das? Bei meiner Probebestellung steht: 
Versandkosten
3,95 
 Sperrgut: 16,00 

Von extra Kartonkosten steht nix


----------



## corra (29. Juni 2013)

bei nem gross vertrag mit dhl kosten spergut packete auch 10,90 also zahlst du indireckt für den karton 


zumal der canyon karton wesentlich wertiger ist als normaler versandkarton 
meiner hat 2 flugreisen hintersich und sieht noch gut aus


----------



## johnny blaze (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Bei yt scheint es genauso zu sein wie Canyon:-((



dann schnell noch nen YT-Talent Hass-thread aufmachen!!  

will mir jetzt ne neue Brille bestellen. Bei einem Händler heißt das "Kosten für Verpackung und Versand 6 EUR." Beim anderen "Versandkosten 3,50 EUR"

Sobald ich ein gutes Brillen-Forum gefunden habe werde ich da auch nen thread gegen den ersten Händler starten. Der einzige von beiden, der auch Verpackungskosten berechnet!!!!

alternativ könnte ich auch einfach die Brille bestellen, die mir besser gefällt und ggf. den Mehrpreis wert ist.



corra schrieb:


> bei nem gross vertrag mit dhl kosten spergut packete auch 10,90 also zahlst du indireckt für den karton



ok...da man weiß natürlich nicht welche Konditionen die mit DHL ausgemacht haben. ABer man kann davon ausgehen, dass es nciht der normale Endkundenpreis ist. 
Aber da lässt sich tomorrow1 scheinbar lieber "verarschen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

corra schrieb:


> zumal der canyon karton wesentlich wertiger ist als normaler versandkarton
> meiner hat 2 flugreisen hintersich und sieht noch gut aus



der macht sicherlich noch ne ganze weltreise mit
und somit kannste  SPAREN  

Tomorrow1 ,  schnell bestellen, bevor er vergriffen ist.


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Wow, hier werden sämtliche Register gezogen um ja eine kritische Diskussion zu unterbinden.
> 
> Es bleibt dabei: Canyon ist bis dato das einzige Unternehmen in der Branche, das neben den Versandkosten zusätzlich  K a r t o n k o s t e n  berechnet.



Das fand ich schon vor 10 Jahren etwas seltsam. Da koste der Karton noch 50DM...wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Jedenfalls war inkl. Versand ca ein 100er mehr fällig.
Dieses Jahr  habe ich dann wieder bei Canyon bestellt und fand die Extragebühr nur so lange überflüssig,  bis ich den Karton zuhause hatte. Im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrradverpackungen ist er größer und deutlich stabiler gemacht. Ob er 17  wert ist mag ich nicht beurteilen. Einen Mehrwert gegenüber den windigen Verpackungen anderer Versender hat der Karton auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Nico Laus schrieb:


> Das fand ich schon vor 10 Jahren etwas seltsam. Da koste der Karton noch 50DM...wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Jedenfalls war inkl. Versand ca ein 100er mehr fällig.
> Dieses Jahr  habe ich dann wieder bei Canyon bestellt und fand die Extragebühr nur so lange überflüssig,  bis ich den Karton zuhause hatte. Im Vergleich zu normalen Fahrradverpackungen ist er größer und deutlich stabiler gemacht. Ob er 17  wert ist mag ich nicht beurteilen. Einen Mehrwert gegenüber den windigen Verpackungen anderer Versender hat der Karton auf jeden Fall.



o.k. Du bist definitiv von der "Canyon-Karton zum ultimativen Hausersatz samt Inneneinrichtung"-Fraktion


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juni 2013)

sirios schrieb:


> . Wir könnten auch für Ihn sammeln, damit er sein Rad doch bei Canyon ordern kann, dann wäre Ruhe


So einen Kunden wünsche ich niemandem.


----------



## sirios (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> o.k. Du bist definitiv von der "Canyon-Karton zum ultimativen Hausersatz samt Inneneinrichtung"-Fraktion



Alternativ könntest du ja auch mal damit klarkommen, dass hier 99% mit der Produktleistung und Abwicklung von Canyon zufrieden sind. Der einzige der hier nur am rummosern ist bist DU.


----------



## Toolkid (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Lol. Sind hier "Lohnschreiber" aus dem Hause Canyon unterwegs? Langsam wirds nämlich auffällig. Zwischenzeitlich motiert der Canyon-Karton zum ultimativen Hausersatz samt Inneneinrichtung. So toll und stabil ist er. Ach ja. Kosten tut er auch- nämlich extra!



Oha, ist es schon wieder soweit. Wenn du, nach zig Versuchen Zustimmung für deine Position zu erheischen, keine Bestätigung erhältst, ziehst du die Lohnschreiber/Mitarbeiter/Angestellten-Karte gegenüber deinen Kritikern. 

Merkst du eigentlich, dass absolut niemand hier deine Kritik bezgl. des Kartons teilt und selbst wenn du ausschließlich Zustimmung erhalten solltest: Glaubst du wirklich, dass Canyon deswegen irgend etwas ändert? Bei deren Absatzvolumen?


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> o.k. Du bist definitiv von der "Canyon-Karton zum ultimativen Hausersatz samt Inneneinrichtung"-Fraktion


Hast du Langeweile? Bist ja ein kauziger Typ.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (29. Juni 2013)

@Tomorrow1

1 Frage bevor ich mich auf mein Bike setze und eine Runde drehe:

Bist Du

- Lehrer?
- Schüler/Student?
- Einkäufer in einem Großunternehmen?

Ohne diesen Gruppen auf die Füße zu treten sind sie nach der Erfahrung des Handels und der Wirtschaft die einzigen die lebenslang resistent sind gegen die Tatsache, dass Waren und Dienstleistungen Geld kosten.


----------



## Tshikey (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> @ Tshikey Falsch. Bei Rose sind Versandkosten gleich Kartonkosten in einem. Bei yt scheint es genauso zu sein wie Canyon:-((


----------



## Teuflor (29. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe bei transalp24.de auch 40 Euro Versand gezahlt Oo, Karton war da aber gratis mahaha. Meinste die haben sich mit Canyon zusammen gegen den rest der Welt verschworen?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

So, ich habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen: Ich werde kein Canyon Bike kaufen, sondern...

Danke für die vielen kontruktiven und vorallem  sachlichen  Beiträge.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Bezüglich Grundpreis und verpflichtende Zusatzleistungen bin ich wie @Tomorrow1 ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass mir ein etwas höherer Grundpreis lieber ist als noch zehn Zusatzpositionen á la Karton extra.

Ob ich nun auf nen Campingplatz fahre und für Dusche extra zahlen muss oder beim Auto die Überführung zahlen muss. 

Wenn Verkäufer könnten und dürften, würden sie möglichst viel aus dem Grundpreis rausrechnen. 
Darüber darf man sich durchaus ärgern - und Canyon traue ich es durchaus zu, dass sie wie die Autohersteller auf die Idee kommen, die Versandkosten auch bei Selbstabholung zu berechnen  ....


----------



## ketis (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen: Ich werde kein Canyon Bike kaufen, sondern...
> 
> Danke für die vielen kontruktiven und vorallem  sachlichen  Beiträge.



Sie werden sehr traurig sein.


----------



## kRoNiC (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen: Ich werde kein Canyon Bike kaufen, sondern...
> 
> Danke für die vielen kontruktiven und vorallem  sachlichen  Beiträge.



Wundert mich nicht. Soweit ich weiß hat Canyon auch kein pinkfarbenes Dreirad im Programm 

Dann kann man hier ja beruhigt den Thread schließen


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

@Tomorrow1: du verpasst nichts ausser schlechtem Service.


----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> So, ich habe jetzt eine Entscheidung getroffen: Ich werde kein Canyon Bike kaufen, sondern...
> 
> Danke für die vielen kontruktiven und vorallem  sachlichen  Beiträge.



schade, draussen regnet es immer noch.


----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bezüglich Grundpreis und verpflichtende Zusatzleistungen bin ich wie @_Tomorrow1_ ebenfalls der Ansicht, dass mir ein etwas höherer Grundpreis lieber ist als noch zehn Zusatzpositionen á la Karton extra.
> 
> Ob ich nun auf nen Campingplatz fahre und für Dusche extra zahlen muss oder beim Auto die Überführung zahlen muss.
> 
> ...



Tun sie nicht


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> schade, drausen regnet es immer noch.



Nö, hier nicht. 
Brauche meinen Canyon Karton nicht rausstellen.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> schade, drausen regnet es immer noch.



Na und? Du hast doch Dein Canyon-Karton. Setz dich rein und gut iss und heul hier net rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Na und? Du hast doch Dein Canyon-Karton. ..



pfui deibel,  sowas kommt mir nicht ins haus.


----------



## Nico Laus (29. Juni 2013)

aufgehts schrieb:


> pfui deibel,  sowas kommt mir nicht ins haus.


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (29. Juni 2013)

Hab jetzt hier net alles gelesen, aber wenn man sich ein Bike sagen wir mal für 1000 kauft und dann wegen *17* rummacht naja ich weiß ja net 

Als ich mir mein Nerve AM  hab waren mir die Versandkosten sowas von egal, ich weiß netmal mehr wieviels überhaupt war , selber abholen hätte mich deutlich mehr gekostet.


----------



## psychorad!cal (29. Juni 2013)

Das ist einfach lächerlich die Karton Diskussion,Canyon und Yt sollten einfach 30 Euro auf den Grundpreis aufschlagen das solche Idioten zufrieden sind.
So einfach ist das


----------



## Markdierk (29. Juni 2013)

Was ich mich frage, wieso Verbrauchen meinen, der Verkäufer müsse alles auf dem Silvertablett präsentieren. Die Kosten für Bikeguard und Versand sind eindeutig angegeben, also sollte es keine Überraschungen geben.
Ähnlich verhält es sich bei Lebensmitteln, wer zu faul ist zu lesen, braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn Capri Sonne doch kein nährstoffreiches Superprodukt ist sondern nur Wasser mit Zucker.


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Die Vorgehensweise hier im Forum wird immer klarer: Wenn man Kritik gegenüber einer Marke äußert, stürzt sich die Meute hier auf einen. Und sofort wird damit begonnen, jemanden persönlich anzugreifen und ihn zu beleidigen. Um ihn letztlich Mundtot zu machen. So läuft das System hier. Da habt ihr Euch aber den falschen ausgesucht.

Ich bleib dabei: Canyon verlangt für ne Pappschachtel, während das die Mitbewerber nicht tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Sollte heißen:

Ich bleib dabei: Canyon verlangt für ne Pappschachtel Geld, während das die Mitbewerber nicht tun.


----------



## psychorad!cal (29. Juni 2013)

Paranoid?Jaja die ganze Bikebranche hat sich gegen dich verschworen um dir 20 Euro Karton gebühren aus der Tasche zu ziehen 

Sieh es ein,Vollhonks bekommen das was sie verdienen 

Ps:Es gibt übrigens ein Edit Button du Oberlehrer.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2013)

Habt ihr die ganze Zeit seit heut mittag über diesen Blödsinn diskutiert?

Ich war wenigstens mal ne Runde radeln, ohne Canyon.


----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Sollte heißen:
> 
> Ich bleib dabei: Canyon verlangt für ne Pappschachtel Geld, während das die Mitbewerber nicht tun.



Weißt du was, das wissen hier alle und allen ist es egal, nur du machst deswegen ein Faß auf 
Es will dich auch keiner mundtot machen nur nervt dein Gejammer und deine Beratungsresistenz einfach, aber ok wir reden uns das alles schön


----------



## aufgehts (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Sollte heißen:
> 
> Ich bleib dabei: Canyon verlangt für ne Pappschachtel Geld, während das die Mitbewerber nicht tun.



richte doch ein Spendenkonto für die Pappschachtel ein.


----------



## Micha382 (29. Juni 2013)

Im Bikemarkt gibts welche umsonst


----------



## Tomorrow1 (29. Juni 2013)

Micha382 schrieb:


> Im Bikemarkt gibts welche umsonst



Umsonst? Dann können sie nix taugen....doch keine massiven Häuser?


----------



## hanz-hanz (29. Juni 2013)

Frage an Tomorrow1:

Hast Du jemals eine dieser "Pappschachteln" in der Hand gehabt, oder überhaupt schon mal gesehen?


----------



## LeDidi (29. Juni 2013)

Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> @ sirios Danke fÃ¼r deinen sachlichen Beitrag.
> 
> Hast Du die Genehmigung/Bildrechte von Storck eingeholt, bevor Du das Produkt hier postest? Die freuen sich sicherlich ihr Produkt in einem sexistischen Kontext zu sehen....





Tomorrow1 schrieb:


> Im Ãbrigen: Die Diskussion ist dann beendet, wenn ich es fÃ¼r richtig halte. Das ist mein Thread. Du kannst gerne Deinen eigenen erÃ¶ffenen, indem Du z.B. die Forderung aufstellst, das Du gerne 100.- fÃ¼r einen Canyon Karton zahlen mÃ¶chtest.



Hast du Ã¼berhaupt schon die Rechte an "deinem" Thread hier auf mtb-news.de?! 

Canyon soll einfach den Versand fÃ¼r 40â¬ anbieten und dazu den Karton schenken


----------



## swe68 (29. Juni 2013)

_*closed*_
Ich denke, die Argumente sind ausgetauscht.
Viel Spaß beim Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

